# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة تحضير الفاصوليا البيضاء

## آلجوري

*المقادير*

نصف كيلو فاصوليابصلة كبيرةخمس فصوص ثوم مفرىنصف كيلو طماطم حمراء أو ثلاث معالق كبيرة صلصةمعلقتين زيت زيتون أو سمنأربع أكواب شوربةملحفلفلكمون*الطريقة*

تنقع الفاصوليا لمدة 12 ساعة ثم تغسل جيداً ،و تسلق في ماء وفير حتى تنضج ثم تصفى.
تقطع البصلة إلى مكعبات ثم تحمر في الزيت
يضاف عصير الطماطم و التوابل و تترك على نار هادئة حتى تسبك
توضع الشوربة و تترك حتى تغلى و يضاف إليها الفاصوليا و تترك على النار لمدة عشر دقائق








نضع الفاصوليا البيضاء بعد تصفيتها فوق اللحم اللي حسناه مع البصل ونحرك قليلا





ثم نضع ماء ونغمرهم اعلى ب 3 سم من المقدار ونتركهم ساعة بعد ان نغطي القدر





وبعد ساعة نضع ملعقتين معجون بندورة


تترك على النار لمدة نص ســـــــــاعة ...



وماننسى نضع ملعقة فلفل اسود مطحون وملح حسب الحاجة



وهيك بتكون اكلتنا جهزت وقدميها مع الارز المفلفل



وصورة اقرب



وصورة كمان لعيوووون مها  :SnipeR (42): 






 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  عشان توبي المرة الجاي ياست مها تحطي متل هديك الصور  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## عُبادة

الله يعطيكي العافية جوري

هاي من اكثر الطبخات إللي بحبها ومستحيل ازهق منها لو كل يوم

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_الله يعطيكي العافية جوري

هاي من اكثر الطبخات إللي بحبها ومستحيل ازهق منها لو كل يوم
_


 me too :SnipeR (96):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هاي من ازكى الطبخات الي باكلها

مشكوره ايوته

بس في عندي سؤال

شو قصة الاكل الي صايبتكوا الايام هاي

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_هاي من ازكى الطبخات الي باكلها

مشكوره ايوته

بس في عندي سؤال

شو قصة الاكل الي صايبتكوا الايام هاي
_


هاي الناس الي بتعرف طعمة تمها ...يا عيني عليك 
 والله يا خالد ... مها حطت اكلة تقهرني فيها ... وان حطيتلها هاي الأكلة لأنها ما بتحبها ..
يعني فيك تحكي حرب أكلات ... والبادي أظلم .. :Big Grin: 
وجه تانية ناس معطلة وفاضية .. شو بدك تعمل  :Big Grin:

----------


## saousana

يسعدلي المزوق انا 
في ازكى من الفصوليا البيضاء 
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا في اكيد 
يسلمو توتو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ولك ايات ولك  :SnipeR (40): 
اصلا يا ست يا محترمة  ما  لابقرف من الفاصوليا البيضا  مش زيكوا القصة انها ما بتنبلع معي بس لو جعانه بوكل امها واخوها وجدتها يعني بالمحصلة انا ما بقرف من اشي كل اشي ممكن يتاكل بوكلة حتى الموز تخيلي وقت اللزوم  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله الفاصوليا اكليه زاكيه 
وانا بحبها كثيييييييييييييييييير 
كثير زاكيه
ازكى من اكله مها  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> والله الفاصوليا اكليه زاكيه 
> وانا بحبها كثيييييييييييييييييير 
> كثير زاكيه
> ازكى من اكله مها


طيب طيب هاي اكلة ما الها اساس  :Hah:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_طيب طيب هاي اكلة ما الها اساس_ 


 والله انها طيبه
لا تحكي عليها يا مها

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
_يسعدلي المزوق انا 
في ازكى من الفصوليا البيضاء 
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا في اكيد 
يسلمو توتو_ 

*صحتين يا عيون توتو 
*

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
_ولك ايات ولك 
اصلا يا ست يا محترمة  ما  لابقرف من الفاصوليا البيضا  مش زيكوا القصة انها ما بتنبلع معي بس لو جعانه بوكل امها واخوها وجدتها يعني بالمحصلة انا ما بقرف من اشي كل اشي ممكن يتاكل بوكلة حتى الموز تخيلي وقت اللزوم_ 

*اسكتي ... ميت مرة كنت تحكي قرف عليها وأنا احكيلك عيب وحرام نعمة الله ... 

هلا صارت تنبلع معك ... يلا عـــاد ... أنا الي بعرف 
اعترفي انك حملت المأكولات (الغير مستحبة) راح تبطليها 
*

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
_والله الفاصوليا اكليه زاكيه 
وانا بحبها كثيييييييييييييييييير 
كثير زاكيه
ازكى من اكله مها_ 

*صحتين 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

هاي الاكلات اللي بتجنن   :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 

مشكورة جوري

----------


## زهره التوليب

ماشي الحال :Frown:

----------


## حلم حياتي

يسلموا هالايدين جوري 
جد اكله ولا أشهى

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_هاي الاكلات اللي بتجنن 

مشكورة جوري
_




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_يسلموا هالايدين جوري 

جد اكله ولا أشهى_





يا صحتين ... تعالو كل يوم  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ماشي الحال_


 ماااااشي . . . :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> ماشي الحال
> 
> 
>  ماااااشي . . ._


اكيدمن تحت ايديكي شي تاني وبتشهي :Db465236ff: ...يعطيكي الف عافيه

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_اكيدمن تحت ايديكي شي تاني وبتشهي...يعطيكي الف عافيه_


ماشي يا زهرة .. أكلتي بعألي حلاوة هالمرة بالكلام الحلو ... راح أعديها :Db465236ff: 
الله يعافيك من كل شر  :Smile:

----------


## ريمي

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): شهونتيني بحبهاااااا يم يم يم يم يم يم يم

----------


## أم صالح 99

شكرااا على هالوصفة :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------

